# Macht es rein Grafisch einen Unterschied ob man zb. mit 30FPS oder 60FPS oder 120FPS spielt?



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

Wir reden hier nur von der Grafik nicht von der Performance oder der Geschwindigkeit oder das es flüssiger ist das weiß ich alles schon. Mir geht es darum zb. Gta 5 4k ultra settings 60 fps vs Gta 5 4k ultra settings 30 fps gibt es rein Grafisch einen unterschied im stand bild verglich zb? 
Ah und beides komplett ohne Bewegungs unschärfe 

PS sory wegen meiner Rechtschreibung habe Legasthenie


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

So lange der Grund für die fps-Zahl die Geschwindigkeit der Hardware oder harte Framelocker ist und nicht (willkürlich oder unwillkürlich) veränderte Grafikeinstellungen ist die Bildqualität an sich exakt gleich.

Wenn du die 30 fps natürlich ausgehend von 60 zuvor dadurch erreichst dass du die Grafiksettings aufdrehst ists was anderes, das sollte klar sein. Ich erwähne das aus einem bestimmten grund: Manche Spiele, Treiber (Experience...) und Tools machen das ggf. ganz ohne dass du es willst oder bemerkst.


----------



## Ion (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

Je weniger FPS, desto wahrscheinlich wären allenfalls etwaige Unschärfe-Effekte seitens Motion Blur, z. B. bei GTA wenn ein Fahrzeug gerade durchs Bild fährt. Wenn die Szene allerdings ruhig ist, gibts absolut keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



Assassins schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum zb. Gta 5 4k ultra settings 60 fps vs Gta 5 4k ultra settings 30 fps gibt es rein Grafisch einen unterschied im stand bild verglich zb?



Du meinst, ob die einzelnen Bilder dadurch anders aussehen? Beispielsweise bei einem Screenshot?   Nein.


----------



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



Ion schrieb:


> Je weniger FPS, desto wahrscheinlich wären allenfalls etwaige Unschärfe-Effekte seitens Motion Blur, z. B. bei GTA wenn ein Fahrzeug gerade durchs Bild fährt. Wenn die Szene allerdings ruhig ist, gibts absolut keine Unterschiede.



Ich meine komplett ohne Bewegungs unschärfe

Z.b entweder haben beide Spiele Bewegungs unschärfe erzwungen 30 vs 60 fps oder bei beiden kann man es abschalten und beide laufen komplett ohne 30 vs 60 fps unabhängig davon ob es für manche unflüssig ist oder nicht. Das Gänse bei beiden mit ultra settings 4k wirklich rein Grafisch


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



Assassins schrieb:


> Ich meine komplett ohne Bewegungs unschärfe
> 
> Z.b entweder haben beide Spiele Bewegungs unschärfe erzwungen 30 vs 60 fps oder bei beiden kann man es abschalten und beide laufen komplett ohne 30 vs 60 fps unabhängig davon ob es für manche unflüssig ist oder nicht. Das Gänse bei beiden mit ultra settings 4k wirklich rein Grafisch



Auch dann. Am gerenderten Bild ändert sich nichts bei weniger Fps. Nur halt, dass eine Menge an Zwischenbildern fehlt. Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf?


----------



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Auch dann. Am gerenderten Bild ändert sich nichts bei weniger Fps. Nur halt, dass eine Menge an Zwischenbildern fehlt. Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf?



Hab mich das aus Neugier gefragt also rein Grafisch gibt es keinen Unterschied nur das 60 oder 120 flüssiger sind?  Mit oder ohne Bewegungs unschärfe gleiche Auflösung gleich Grafik settings nur hald 30 60 oder 120?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

Die reine Grafikqualität hat mit den fps rein gar nichts zu tun. Jeder einzelne Pixel ist exakt der gleiche in einem Standbild.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

Bei einem Standbild ist es vollkommen egal ob du 1fps oder 1000000fps hast, das Bild ist immer gleich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



Assassins schrieb:


> Hab mich das aus Neugier gefragt also rein Grafisch gibt es keinen Unterschied nur das 60 oder 120 flüssiger sind?  Mit oder ohne Bewegungs unschärfe gleiche Auflösung gleich Grafik settings nur hald 30 60 oder 120?



je höher die FpS/Hz desto schärfer sehen Bewegtbidler aus (natürlich nur wenn MotionBlur ausgeschaltet ist)

Edit: natürlich muss die Reaktionszeit der Pixel des Monitors auch entsprechend schnell sein


----------



## zombie82 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> je höher die FpS/Hz desto schärfer sehen Bewegtbidler aus (natürlich nur wenn MotionBlur ausgeschaltet ist)
> 
> Edit: natürlich muss die Reaktionszeit der Pixel des Monitors auch entsprechend schnell sein



Das mag bei Filmaufnahmen der Fall sein aber nicht bei Computergrafiken, egal wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde, sie sind immer exakt gleich. Die Flüssigkeit der bewegten Bilder hat nichts mit der Schärfe der einzelnen Frames zu tun


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

Man kann schon sagen, je mehr FPS desto schärfer allerdings limitiert irgendwann die LCD Technik und maximale Bewegungsschärfe geht nur auf OLED.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



zombie82 schrieb:


> Das mag bei Filmaufnahmen der Fall sein aber nicht bei Computergrafiken, egal wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde, sie sind immer exakt gleich. Die Flüssigkeit der bewegten Bilder hat nichts mit der Schärfe der einzelnen Frames zu tun



die einzelnen Bilder an sich sind scharf

aber je höher die FpS/Hz desto schärfer sind die Bewegtbilder für das Auge


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die einzelnen Bilder an sich sind scharf
> 
> aber je höher die FpS/Hz desto schärfer sind die Bewegtbilder für das Auge



Das stimmt schon. Unser Auge verknüpft in niedrigen Frameraten selbst scharfe Bilder zu einem Brei an Bewegungsunschärfe zusammen. In Filmen wird bei den cineastischen 24 Fps die Bewegungsunschärfe mit langer Kamera-Verschlusszeit mit aufgenommen, weswegen die fixen 24 Fps flüssiger wirken.

Bei hohen Frameraten wird die Bewegungsunschärfe sowohl in Filmen als auch in Videospielen nachträglich eingefügt, da die hohen Fps kein Feature mehr sind, sondern ein Bug, was das angeht.


----------



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

Hmmm also obwohl das spiel in beiden Fällen keine Bewegungs unschärfe im game aktiviert hat sehn 60 fps im bewegten Bild schärfer auswie 30? Kann mir das irgendwie kaum vorstellen bei beiden ist doch die Bewegungs unschärfe deaktiviert das muss du gleich scharf aussehen nur das es eben nicht gleich schnell leuft oder hmm:/


----------



## LastManStanding (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

jaja..^^. Ganz genau die Selbe Frage wurde mir gestern von meiner Besten Freundin auch gestellt, als wir zusammen Beamer geschaut haben, Erst fragte Sie nur über den "Regenbogen" effekt dann den "Soap"^^ effekt(um mal bei umgangssprache zu bleiben) bis hin zur Aufnahmemethode und Beschaffenheit des Grundmaterial, der Übertragung, PAL,NTSC, Bewegungsunschärfe....

--- Moment mir fällt "jetzt grade" auf die ist endweder super Neugierig oder ich laber zu viel.
...Tratsch Weiber... Statt Batman zu gucken nur gequatscht...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



Assassins schrieb:


> Hmmm also obwohl das spiel in beiden Fällen keine Bewegungs unschärfe im game aktiviert hat sehn 60 fps im bewegten Bild schärfer auswie 30? Kann mir das irgendwie kaum vorstellen bei beiden ist doch die Bewegungs unschärfe deaktiviert das muss du gleich scharf aussehen nur das es eben nicht gleich schnell leuft oder hmm:/



vllt hilft dir das weiter

Why Do Some OLEDs Have Motion Blur? | Blur Busters


----------



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt hilft dir das weiter
> 
> Why Do Some OLEDs Have Motion Blur? | Blur Busters




Ich hab mal ein Screenshot verglichen gemacht einmal 30 fps einmal 60 fps in einer bewegten Szene in beiden Fällen Bewegungs unschärfe aus beide sahen exsakt gleich scharf aus verstehe das Ganse immer noch nicht


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*

Ein Screenshot ist doch wieder nur ein Standbild also schwer zu vergleichen. Übrigens kann man das Bild auch schärfer aussehen lassen idem man eine Blur Reduction zuschaltet.
Dann pulsiert die LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung und erzeugt schwarze Zwischenbilder (Black Frame Insertion) wodurch unsere trägen Augen getäuscht werden. Hier gut erklärt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

*AW: Macht es rein Grafisch einen unterschied ob man zb. Mit 30 fps oder 60 fps oder 120 fps*



zombie82 schrieb:


> Das mag bei Filmaufnahmen der Fall sein aber nicht bei Computergrafiken, egal wie viele Bilder pro Sekunde, sie sind immer exakt gleich. Die Flüssigkeit der bewegten Bilder hat nichts mit der Schärfe der einzelnen Frames zu tun



Ich würde dir am liebsten glauben und glücklich weiter zocken können 


Ich dachte immer die maximalen Details und eine hohe Auflösung in spielen bietet mir die maximale Qualität und das mit den fps sein nur reine Performance und zb. 30 fps reichen aus mein Weltbild wurde zerstört das bedeutet ja man kann sich nie freuen das maximum an Qualität zu haben der eine wo mit 240 fps spielt hat nicht die maximale Auflösung und Grafik der eine wo mit maximalen dataiils und Auflösung spielt  hat in den Bewegungen ein unscharfes Bild auf einmal gans ehrlich pc gaming ist doch nur frustrierend man gibt so viel Kohle aus in der Hoffnung das beste zu haben und wird es nie haben das ist absolut enttäuschent  vielleicht sollte ich mir überlegen mein rechner zu verkaufen und mir eine xbox one x zu holen wen ich schon nicht das beste was pc måssig möglich ist habe Dan wenigstens was Konsolen mäßig möglich ist


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2019)

Selbst auf einem schlechten PC hast du meist noch eine viel bessere Grafik als auf einer Konsole.


----------



## Assassins (16. März 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Selbst auf einem schlechten PC hast du meist noch eine viel bessere Grafik als auf einer Konsole.



Aber nie das maximale ich hab eine gtx 1080 ti von zotac arsch teuer gewesen die ******* und dachte jawoll hab jetzt 4k ultra settings und 30-60fps perfekte Grafik jetzt wird einem erzählt nein stop du noob mit 30 oder, 60 fps ist das bewegte bild unschärfer wie mit 99999999fps das nervt total auf einer Konsole haste das maximum was geht und Unterschiede sieht man sowieso nur unter der lupe da hat man wenigstens nicht immer den gedanken hmm hab ich die dickste Hardware da hat jeder die gleiche pc gaming ist doch Enttäuschung pur

PS eine xbox one x hat locker das Niveau einer normalen gtx 1080 weißte eigentlich wie gut spiele auf Konsolen aussehen können dank mega Optimierung und alles haste dir mal Red dead redemption 2 angeschaut auf der one x oder the amazing spiderman auf der ps4 pro hä?


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. März 2019)

Assassins schrieb:


> Aber nie das maximale ich hab eine gtx 1080 ti von zotac arsch teuer gewesen die ******* und dachte jawoll hab jetzt 4k ultra settings und 30-60fps perfekte Grafik jetzt wird einem erzählt nein stop du noob mit 30 oder, 60 fps ist das bewegte bild unschärfer wie mit 99999999fps das nervt total auf einer Konsole haste das maximum was geht und Unterschiede sieht man sowieso nur unter der lupe da hat man wenigstens nicht immer den gedanken hmm hab ich die dickste Hardware da hat jeder die gleiche pc gaming ist doch Enttäuschung pur
> 
> PS eine xbox one x hat locker das Niveau einer normalen gtx 1080 weißte eigentlich wie gut spiele auf Konsolen aussehen können dank mega Optimierung und alles haste dir mal Red dead redemption 2 angeschaut auf der one x oder the amazing spiderman auf der ps4 pro hä?




Sorry, aber deine Haltung ist etwas kindisch und naiv.

Folgendes: Du brauchst keine 99999999fps und wirst sie auch nie brauchen. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Dein Auge. Je höher die FPS bzw. die Hz deines Monitors, desto weniger bringt es noch höher zu gehen. Der Sprung von 30 auf 60 FPS ist riesig, der Sprung von 60 auf 120 ist groß, der Sprung von 120 auf 144 ist sehr gering und der Sprung von 144  auf über 200 ist verschwindend gering.

Betrachte einfach 120-144 Hz als absolutes Optimum. Mehr wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht wollen oder brauchen, da dein Auge bei Bewegungen so oder so Bewegungsunschärfe erzeugt, völlig egal, ob du eine Bewegung mit 60 oder mit 200 FPS darstellst. Brauchst ja nur mal mit deiner hand vorm gesicht herumwedeln. Dann wirst du sofort merken, dass die Hand in der Bewegung nie scharf sichtbar ist. Dabei kannst du dir nun aber Vorstellen, dass sich deine Hand mit einer Unendlich hohen Framerate bewegt. Ziemlich unspektakulär oder?

Wie gesagt, du kannst Bewegungen nicht unendlich scharf sehen, eigentlich kannst du sie nie scharf sehen, weil deine Augen nunmal träge sind. Man kann das Auge zwar mit einer flackernden Display-Hintergrundbeleuchtung etwas austricksen, so dass Bewegungen etwas schärfer erscheinen, das wars dann aber auch.



Aktuell sind 120 oder 144 FPS in 4K in aufwändigen Spielen natürlich praktisch unerreichbar. Aber Zumindest 60 FPS sind mit HighEnd Hardware heute schon möglich. Und 60 FPS sind immerhin auch schon das doppelte von dem was die Konsolen in den meisten Spielen schaffen, denn da sinds fast immer nur 30.
Nochdazu rechnen Konsolen meist in niedrigeren Auflösungen als 4K und skalieren das Bild dann nur auf 4K hoch. 
Dazu kommt, dass die Konsolenspiele auf der Xbox OneX meist nur mit Grafiksettings zwischen medium und High laufen. Auf dem YouTube Kanal von Digital Foundry findest du in den PC Videos zu aktuellen Spielen meist den Vergleich zur Konsole und welche Einstellungen man bräuchte um Konsolengrafik zu erreichen. Es sind fast immer medium-high Settings.

In der Praxis liefert die Xbox One X eine Leistung vergleichbar zwischen einer GTX 1060 und GTX 1070.


----------



## Assassins (17. März 2019)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine Haltung ist etwas kindisch und naiv.
> 
> Folgendes: Du brauchst keine 99999999fps und wirst sie auch nie brauchen. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Dein Auge. Je höher die FPS bzw. die Hz deines Monitors, desto weniger bringt es noch höher zu gehen. Der Sprung von 30 auf 60 FPS ist riesig, der Sprung von 60 auf 120 ist groß, der Sprung von 120 auf 144 ist sehr gering und der Sprung von 144  auf über 200 ist verschwindend gering.
> 
> ...



Jaa ich bin hald enttäuscht weißte dachte ich hab das. Maximum für mich erreicht ehm schau mal ne frage wen unsere Augen sowiso Bewegungs unschärfe erzeugen were es Dan nicht algemein realistischer in spielen Bewegungs unschärfe zu aktivieren


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

Wenn du Konsolen so gut findest, warum willst du dann auf nem PC zocken?
Wenn dir 30-60fps reichen, ist doch dann alles in Ordnung. 
BTW, nein die Xbox One X hat nicht die leistung einer 1080.


----------



## Assassins (17. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du Konsolen so gut findest, warum willst du dann auf nem PC zocken?
> Wenn dir 30-60fps reichen, ist doch dann alles in Ordnung.
> BTW, nein die Xbox One X hat nicht die leistung einer 1080.



Es geht mir nicht um pc vs Konsole weißte ich hab mir nen dicken gaming Rechner gekauft damals war total zufrieden hab gedacht jawoll 4k maximal dataiils 30-60 fps hammer bin zufrieden Dan liest man aber das 120 fps im bewegten Bild schärfer sind heißt das jetzt das 30 und 60 unscharf sind und wen ich 120 fps Bildschirm hab heißt es oer 240 fps ist viel schärfer im bewegten Bild Dan hat man 240 fps Bildschirm Dan kommt ein Bildschirm mit 500 fps Dan heißt es ja 500 fps sind im bewegten Bild schärfer und so weiter man hat nie das beste was geht am PC es gibt immer was, was besser ist das nervt doch total bei einer Konsole haste das maximale was geht und punkt für die nexten par jahre  wozu gibt man so viel geld aus wen man nie das beste hat? Bin gerade wirklich am überlegen mein rechner zu verkaufen mir ne Konsole zu kaufen die Grafisch und fps mäßig im Vergleich zu einem PC etwas beschnitten ist hab aber dafür die Gewissheit das beste zu haben was geht. Am pc wird man es wohl nie haben  glaube aber sowieso das, das hir eigentlich keiner versteht was ich meine


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. März 2019)

Am PC entscheidest halt du, was für dich das beste ist, auf einer Konsole wird dir das vorgegeben und nochdazu zu nem relativ günstigen Preis. Davon kann man halten was man will. Das ist sowohl positiv als auch negativ.

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass dich alleine der Gedanke daran, dass es immer "noch" besser geht stört. Aber entweder man findet sich damit ab oder man greift eben zur Konsole.
Nur so wie es mit dem PC ist, ist es nunmal mit den meisten Dingen. Wenn du z.B. ein Auto kaufst bekommst du immer für noch mehr geld eines mit noch besserer Ausstattung und noch mehr Leistung... Das nimmt halt kein Ende. Deshalb musst du eben wissen, was du brauchst, was du haben willst und was du dir leisten kannst.


Wobei, wie machst du das eigentlich mit dem TV? Kaufst du da auch die Modelle für 6000€? 
Weil die stellen Farben und Kontraste noch besser dar, als die Geräte für 1000-2000€...


----------



## Assassins (17. März 2019)

Dersuperfrager schrieb:


> Hey allso zum thema das 240 hertz in der Bewegung schärfer ist kann ich nur sagen Blödsinn schau dir das video mal an 30 fps vs 60 fps 60 fps sind flüssiger aber in der Bewegung nicht schärfer das reden sich die leute hier nur ein
> 
> YouTube



Ich würde dir gern glauben auf dem Video sieht man es ja schon deutlich


----------



## 0ssi (17. März 2019)

Wenn dich stört, dass andere Leute sagen FHD 120FPS oder WQHD 90FPS ist flüssiger als UHD 60FPS dann gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung.
Kaufe dir 2 RTX2080Ti und 4K 144Hz für UHD 120FPS und schon kann dich Keiner mehr ärgern. Anders wirst du leider nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## fipS09 (17. März 2019)

Zumindest bis nächstes Jahr was besseres erscheint


----------



## Ion (17. März 2019)

Assassins schrieb:


> Ich würde dir gern glauben auf dem Video sieht man es ja schon deutlich


Was, du kannst dir nicht selbst glauben? Mehrere Accounts sind hier gegen die Regeln


----------



## Ion (17. März 2019)

Zur Information:
Assassins möchte nicht weiter User dieses Forums bleiben.
Hier ist dann geschlossen.


----------

